# iPad cannibalise iPhone et iMac



## Trudo (19 Juillet 2010)

J'aime tellement mon iPad et je l'utilise tellement que je ne pense plus m'acheter un iIPhone lors du remplacement prochain de mon téléphone. Je ne me sers plus de mon iPod touch sauf comme télécommande de iTunes alors je ne vois pas à quoi pourrait me servir un iPhone. Je vais prendre un téléphone Android ou Palm Pre qui coûte rien et dont les forfaits sont 20$ moins chers au Quebec. Au fait, suis je mieux avec un Palm pré ou Android? 

Je me sers moins souvent de mon iMac également et je vais peut être me contenter d'un PC sous Windows 7 lors du changement de mon iMac. Mon ordinateur ne me sers que de serveur de musique et un peu pour faire des taches bureautiques. La-dessus Windows est aussi bon. Je veux un vrai serveur vidéo et sur ce point Windows est bien meilleur. On n'a même pas de Bluray sous Mac, comment voulez-vous avoir de la vraie HD avec le son Dolby TrueHD et DTS Master Audio. Mon iMac passe tres très  mal le 5.1. Pour cette application je suis très déçu de mon iMac ( un vieux Core 2 duo 2.16 gighz).

Vous, est-ce que vous pensez un peu comme moi?


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2010)

Trudo a dit:


> Vous, est-ce que vous pensez un peu comme moi?



Pas du tout, je pense même le contraire et j'ai failli supprimer ton post car je pensais a un troll.


----------



## Trudo (19 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Pas du tout, je pense même le contraire et j'ai failli supprimer ton post car je pensais a un troll.



Non pas un troll. Les prix des forfaits iPhone sont trop élevés par rapport aux autres téléphones et j'utilise presque tout le temps mon iPad. Je ne peux plus m'en passer. Pour le iMac je verrai dans le temps comme dans le temps. C'est vrai que le 27 pouces a un rapport qualité prix élevé. Mais bon ce n'est pas avant 1 ou 2 ans que je vais changer contrairement a mon téléphone qui lui sera changé d'ici trois ou quatre mois.


----------



## n.andre (20 Juillet 2010)

Je pensé comme toi. Bientôt je vais changer mon matériel informatique. L'ipad centralisera toute mon activité scolaire et personnelle.
Je me suis dit : << Pourquoi ne pas garder un vieux téléphone, et acheter un netbook. Comme ça je ferai des économies.>> (Pour toi c'est un serveur multimédia)
En fin compte, j'ai décidé à la rentrée d'avoir l'Iphone 4, et un macbook pro.

L'Iphone 4 vit dans le même éco-système que le l'ipad. Il me fallait une app avec appareil photo minuteur. Go sur l'app Store pour en avoir un gratos.
En plus tu as déjà construit une bibliothèque multimédia sur itune pour ton ipad¨. Autant le fait profiter à un autre accessoire ?
La qualité de l'os est identique que l'ipad. Ce qui me permet de faire tourné des applications (bis), voire aucun changement dans mes manières de surf.
Bref La flexibilité de l'iphone est magnifique. Mais le plus important c'est le post-achat.
Si ta un problème tu trouve plus facilement une solution, comme tous le monde a ce téléphone. Et donc tu ne serais pas le 1er a rencontré telle ou telle problème.

Window 7 ou OS X : Moi je maintien ma décison de switcher sur MAC.
Toi tu enregistre certainement tes fichiers dans ton imac. Parce-que les problèmes de virus récurrent chez les PC surtout en travail collectif. C'est le truc qui ma foutu en l'air 7 mois de boulot. Vivre avec cette peur de voir toute ces données disparaît, ça fait mal. (Photo, vidéo, musique). 
Je suis certains de batir quelquechose de durable sur Mac à l'abri des menaces courantes. Même si je ne regarderai pas du Bluray sur l'écran de l'ordi. Ni écouter un son Dolby TrueHD et DTS Master Audio.

Pour en finir. Si tu étais un switcher rappelle toi de tes motivations d'avoir opté le Mac.
Mais dans ta démarche : Obtenir de la HD et un super son aux détriment du confort et de la sécurité. J'ai vite choisi !


----------



## Trudo (22 Juillet 2010)

je suis pas mal du même avis que toi. Mais, je vais passer mon toue pour ie iPhone pour les raisons citées. surtout en raison des frais annuels d'opération de 600$ contre 360$ pour les autres. Payer 200$ pour un iPhone ok mais pas les frais annuels.

Pour l'ordinateur je vais almttendre encore près de deux ans alors je risque de changer d'avis souvent aux grès de mes trips du moment.


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (22 Juillet 2010)

J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre la logique d'un retour PC en raison de ton plaisir à utiliser ton IPad 
Au contraire c'est l'environnement qui plait et la philosophie de l'ensemble. 
Je comprends ta remarque concernant les tarifs Iphone mais pour ma part je n'imagine absolument pas un autre téléphone. Je vois les autres mobiles et aucun ne me donne la facilité d'utilisation et les possibilités qu'offre le mien. 
Pour ma part je pense que cela à un prix tout simplement parceque je pense que les utilisateurs d'iphone se connectent beaucoup plus.


----------



## Denauw88 (30 Juillet 2010)

Trudo a dit:


> J'aime tellement mon iPad et je l'utilise tellement que je ne pense plus m'acheter un iIPhone lors du remplacement prochain de mon téléphone. Je ne me sers plus de mon iPod touch sauf comme télécommande de iTunes alors je ne vois pas à quoi pourrait me servir un iPhone. Je vais prendre un téléphone Android ou Palm Pre qui coûte rien et dont les forfaits sont 20$ moins chers au Quebec. Au fait, suis je mieux avec un Palm pré ou Android?
> 
> Je me sers moins souvent de mon iMac également et je vais peut être me contenter d'un PC sous Windows 7 lors du changement de mon iMac. Mon ordinateur ne me sers que de serveur de musique et un peu pour faire des taches bureautiques. La-dessus Windows est aussi bon. Je veux un vrai serveur vidéo et sur ce point Windows est bien meilleur. On n'a même pas de Bluray sous Mac, comment voulez-vous avoir de la vraie HD avec le son Dolby TrueHD et DTS Master Audio. Mon iMac passe tres très mal le 5.1. Pour cette application je suis très déçu de mon iMac ( un vieux Core 2 duo 2.16 gighz).
> 
> Vous, est-ce que vous pensez un peu comme moi?


 
Personnellement je pense comme toi. Bon j'ai un iMac récent et un iPhone 3GS, mais par exemple mon macbook ne me sert plus donc lorsqu'il a erndu l'âme --> pas de renouvellement.

Pareil l'iPhone lorqu'il fonctionnera plus j'en prendrai un d'occasion ou pas trop cher, je mettrai plus des centaines d'euro pour avoir le dernier cri.

Quant à l'iMac, j'le garderai le plus longtemps possible!

Bref, l'iPad remplace pas mal d'usage que j'avais avec d'autres appareils et je ne pense pas réinvestir dans du matériel lorsqu'il le faudra. Donc oui cannibalisation, maintenant sortir de l'environnement Mac ça c'est autre chose ;-)


----------

